# Ted had been groomed...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted's fur has been described as cobwebs ( you know who you are Karen Wellerfeller)...thought it was about time to have a spring clean..results below! Just a gentle trim as it's his first time!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha I saw the thread title and had a giggle!
Ted is looking a very grown up boy now his cobwebs have been tamed. Good job Daddy.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Ted is fab x

I done the same with bailey around 4 months, just trimmed off the fluffy edges

He now has really thick wavy curls and I'm trying to keep it as long as possible xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Master Ted is looking very handsome well done!! 
Just out of interest, do you find Ted's coat harder than Bettty's to cut as its straighter therefore may show up any wee mistake?!.. Not that it looks that way obviously!!..Just like someone with curly hair can get away with a bad hair cut more than a straight haired person??!! 
I'm trying to convince myself here that their are SOME benefits to having a dog with a thick curly mop!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Ted is turning into one very handsome young man. He is so adorable.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Ah Master Ted is looking very handsome well done!!
> Just out of interest, do you find Ted's coat harder than Bettty's to cut as its straighter therefore may show up any wee mistake?!.. Not that it looks that way obviously!!..Just like someone with curly hair can get away with a bad hair cut more than a straight haired person??!!
> I'm trying to convince myself here that their are SOME benefits to having a dog with a thick curly mop!!


Not sure about that one Mairi...I also groomed Betty yesterday but as her fur is so thick it seems very unforgiving

Betty is so so soft and super cuddly, Ted is like a little brillo pad, Betty takes forever to wash and dry Ted takes five minutes...I suppose it's a case of you pays your money you takes your choice...I'm actually just pretty glad I have one of each


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Ted looks lush!

He seems to have a coat very similar to Coco's her's is quite, yes cobwebby, or wiry even on her back, but thick and soft on her legs! she kind of just grows out in any direction so far, which i love, she is quite scruffy looking, lol.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh well... That blows that hypothesis out the window!! 
Although I'm moaning about the grooming side of things... I love Molly's coat .. Matts n all...and wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ted is just scrummy! He really does look fabulous and glossy!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Minton is off for his first groom tomorrow. I have just found him trying to dig up the gravel beside the shed in search of the mice who have moved in. In some ways I am sorry as I like his cuddly look but I have to be practical and I am sorry but brushing my dog daily is not for me. New pics post groom tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks lovely, I'm trying to keep Dudley's coat long, have just tidied around his eyes and feet so far - oh and did cut his belly hair short once, needs doing again. I probably would trim the tatty ends of his body hair but I love that they are a different colour (much lighter), so will keep it for now.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He has beautiful highlights. Am quite jealous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ted looks handsome ... my Fudge has her first cut too .. hey she almost looks slim lol ... her coat texture is more wavy than Ted's but she was like a big choccy curly fluff ball .. neat & tidy choccy poo now. will get some pics, soz been a bit busy here


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent job Colin, naturally. Ted looks lovely, sort of grown up.

I've promised myself that as I have a free couple of days next week that Millie is in line for a heavy groom.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Having met Ted today I can confirm that I LOVE TED (cobwebs n' all)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ted looks lovely, posing for his pictures, good job xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Snap Colin! I have the softest, thickest poo you could also meet on one side of me and the most cobwebby little poo on the other! Ted looks great! Is his coat getting thicker? x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Snap Colin! I have the softest, thickest poo you could also meet on one side of me and the most cobwebby little poo on the other! Ted looks great! Is his coat getting thicker? x


His coat is thickest and softest on his head, but still pretty sparse elsewhere...I am wondering whether is will thicken up now it has been cut...Betty's just seems to get thicker with each trim


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ted's fur has been described as cobwebs ( you know who you are Karen Wellerfeller)...thought it was about time to have a spring clean..results below! Just a gentle trim as it's his first time!!


He is just gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin, ahh Ted sounds lovely, hey less hair on his back may mean less matts .. which can only be a good thing.

Fudge has a fairly thick body lol .. I mean coat. Her head has the softest texture but her coat is quite thick ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin, ahh Ted sounds lovely, hey less hair on his back may mean less matts .. which can only be a good thing.
> 
> Fudge has a fairly thick body lol .. I mean coat. Her head has the softest texture but her coat is quite thick ...


PHOTOS PLEASE....Ted is missing his big sister and would like to see a picture to keep him going until we can meet up

Yes, I do love the fact that he is practically zero maintenance!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do they resemble Lola ?? x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good question Karen, Lola was clipped very short when I met her...think I will email Katie to see what she thinks.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ted looks very similar to me when I met Katie and Lola at the dog grooming course, but I could be wrong if they were together maybe they wouldn't at all....come on Katie get some pics posted ... We could do with a Ted, Fudge, Lola post xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Typical  I've just finished grooming Millie and now she's found fox poo in the garden to finish the look off  Now I have a wet poo wrapped in a towel drying off. I hope Ted will follow in Betty's footsteps and wont bother with fox poo.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Julie, Wilf did that after I'd done the works at the dog grooming course, I saw the other day that Pets at Home do a Fox Poo shampoo


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> His coat is thickest and softest on his head, but still pretty sparse elsewhere...I am wondering whether is will thicken up now it has been cut...Betty's just seems to get thicker with each trim


Biscuit's also gets thicker with every groom! But his coat also looks better every time too as his coat used to be a mixture of curly bottom and a looser coat around his shoulders which all seems to be blending into one now.

I'm sure Ted will get thicker once his adult coat starts to come in. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ted you gorgeous boy, looking very handsome! God job Colin :twothumbs:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Typical  I've just finished grooming Millie and now she's found fox poo in the garden to finish the look off  Now I have a wet poo wrapped in a towel drying off. I hope Ted will follow in Betty's footsteps and wont bother with fox poo.


I'm not sure I will be that lucky..he is already taking an interest in eating horse poo


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Ted looks immense! How old is he Colin?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> I'm not sure I will be that lucky..he is already taking an interest in eating horse poo


Many Barf sites say to let dogs eat horse/cow muck .... The waste of any grass eating animal, I used to let Wilf when he was a pup but my hubby and kids were horrified.... Then one day he'd obviously had too much and he wa sick... Nice... So made sure we avoided it after that, puts a whole new slant on Cockapoo kisses or you saying that fish4dogs gives them fish breath


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

n1ven said:


> Ted looks immense! How old is he Colin?


He will 5 Months next week...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Many Barf sites say to let dogs eat horse/cow muck .... The waste of any grass eating animal, I used to let Wilf when he was a pup but my hubby and kids were horrified.... Then one day he'd obviously had too much and he wa sick... Nice... So made sure we avoided it after that, puts a whole new slant on Cockapoo kisses or you saying that fish4dogs gives them fish breath


We went on a cockapoo walk this weekend and it was really difficult trying to keep any eye on two dogs with so many other dogs and owners around but it is certainly not something I am keen to encourage


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Ted is looking very handsome and more the young man than the little boy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ted looks gorgeous, he's the most yummy shade of chocolate! Can't wait to meet him. x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ted is adorable..what a handsome boy.. Love his white bits!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ted is gorgeous


----------

